# Wahoo beware!



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

When I started testing the Russelure Deep Diver last year I changed the hooks to Owner 4X hooks. They came with strong hooks but Mike wanted to give you the best product on the market. 

The new ones are in. They come with super strong split rings and now with Owner 4X hooks. The cost will be about 3 dollars more but we were changing them and it was costing us more than that. They are still reasonably priced. 



They come in 5 colors at this time.



Captain Eddie is already using them and I plan to run next week.

Life is Good!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I caught some great fish on these last winter. I'm pleased to hear of the hook upgrade. I don't think customers mind a few bucks more when it means they don't have to buy additional terminal gear to replace existing hardware.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

The upgrade is cheaper than I could change them out for.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Where can we buy and try?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

How long are those lures?


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

They are the same size as the X-rap but they out preform. That is how I tested them last year. I pulled them side by side in similar colors. 

Go to the Russelure site direct, or call them at 281-723-0721, or contact your local tackle shop or marina and have them get some in stock. About a 2 day delivery time.


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Dang.!!, Those look good. What size steel leader and how long?


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

What's your best color?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I did try out the Lures? We all waiting on the full detailed report.
I'm all in for the Pink ones. 
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I have always loved Owner hooks, usually buy them opposed to any other, when I can. And I bet that purple demon (on top, 2nd pic) will be a real killer!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Give us a report when you've tried them. Look good, the "hoos" should jump on those.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I don't do much trolling, but can you pull those faster than the Mann's stretch 30's?


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I was testing these last year when he first got them. Nailed the wahoo as well as tuna and several other fish. They work a lot better than the Stretch 30's. Can poll these up to 10 mph. They run deep. I have posted several pictures in my other posts. I tested these along X-raps of similar colors and they out fished the X-raps.

This fall I got a 70 pound yellowfin and a few smaller ones and several blackfin as well as many Jack Crevalle and barracuda.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Any new report on those Hot lures since the Wahoo Run is now in full swing? 
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------

